# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  4 Weeks!

## Aipotu

Picking up off an earlier thread -- four weeks until we return to paradise!  Who is going to be there -- we know Missy will be -- and what can we do on Halloween night?

----------


## Eve

We are doing Taste of St Barths on Halloween night

----------


## Sea_and_Sun

Halloween is the evening candles are lit in the cemetaries.  The pictures posted in the past looked lovely.

----------


## JEK

I believe Toussaint is observed the evening of the 1st of November.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=Rvc-1YQdyyM

----------


## amyb

John you  are right about the date...it is on November first. We are usually on island and get to see this beautiful tradition continued at the cemeteries

----------


## elgreaux

Actually it's November 2, All Saint's Day... i.e.: Toussaint...

----------


## JEK

Yes, the first :)

----------


## andynap

> Actually it's November 2, All Saint's Day... i.e.: Toussaint...



Ellen-  All Saints Day is always November 1. All Souls' Day is November 2nd.

----------


## Aipotu

The cemetary candles looked wonderful the last time we were there over those days -- special!

----------


## Aipotu

> We are doing Taste of St Barths on Halloween night



Where is that?

----------


## cec1

"Taste of St. Barths" is a four or five day / night period of grand eating and cooking demonstrations with a number of notable chefs in various Hotel venues on the island.  See https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/thr...ighlight=taste

----------


## elgreaux

and I'm always a day late and a dollar short..

----------


## Aipotu

Wow, interesting -- we'll only get a night or two of it before heading home, but sounds fun!





> "Taste of St. Barths" is a four or five day / night period of grand eating and cooking demonstrations with a number of notable chefs in various Hotel venues on the island.  See https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/thr...ighlight=taste

----------


## Sea_and_Sun

Four weeks for us.  We will be there Oct. 29 - Nov. 6.  The countdown has begun.

----------


## Eve

Same as us. Nearly. See you there!

----------


## Aipotu

Update:  Two Weeks!!!    :Big Grin:   or should I say  :cool: 

(And now with two great Touch of St. Barths reservations to close the week!)

----------


## GramChop

Wow, there's a "Touch" of St Barths happening, too?  Where do I sign up?

....just jerking your chain, Dave.   :cool:

----------


## Aipotu

> Wow, there's a "Touch" of St Barths happening, too?  Where do I sign up?
> 
> ....just jerking your chain, Dave.



iPhone autocorrect comes up with interesting things!  :-)

----------


## Aipotu

> Wow, there's a "Touch" of St Barths happening, too?  Where do I sign up?
> 
> ....just jerking your chain, Dave.



Just realized that Cleo will be coming to our villa for poolside massages, so "Touch" may have been accurate as well!

----------


## GramChop

> Just realized that Cleo will be coming to our villa for poolside massages, so "Touch" may have been accurate as well!



I started thinking about turning a future trip into a "Touch of St Barth" with massages every day.  You are definitely onto something!

----------

